# Information/Fact sheets about Loctite



## bearcar1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I found this on another website that I frequent (yes, I know, that's blasphemy ) but I found the information useful as well as informative. I thought perhaps others might as well. Remember when there was only one Red formula and it was THE thing to use? Now there are so very many different blends for all sorts of applications, from high temperature and high pressure to the more common varieties that most folks are aware of.

http://sds.loctite.com/us/content_data/166733_LT4985_Threadlocking_Guide_032010_Web.pdf 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Lakc (Mar 17, 2011)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Now there are so very many different blends for all sorts of applications, from high temperature and high pressure to the more common varieties that most folks are aware of.
> 
> BC1
> Jim


That way we need a whole shelf of $30 bottles instead of just one.  :


----------



## Chippychap (May 3, 2011)

Bless you Jim.
EXACTLY what I needed to see.
I have to replace the brake discs/rotors on my car and this subject was bugging me. :bow:


----------

